# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Наушники для игр и не только

## Deus Ex

Хочу купить себе добротные наушники для игр и прочей ерунды, главное чтобы ценник был не заоблачный и качество было достойным. Наушники закрытого типа. Мне рекомендовали sven взять для дома, но я с ними дело не имел и не знаю что лучше. Что хорошего подскажите?

----------


## dastin

для игр хорошо брать так называемые игровые наушники, но они дорогие, а так я узал a4tech defender из бюджетных...а про sven могу сказать что они делают добротную аккустику, но про уши толком не знаю

----------


## Rokis

Если вы отдаёте большее предпочтение играм, то хорошие наушники есть у Steelseries, но стоят они тоже хорошо), если вы хотите более бюджетную модель, то можете брать наушники от Sven

----------


## Gamerr

Если для игр только, то можно и беспроводные уши посмотреть) По качеству я вот в играх не вижу разницы, а так и удобней будет. Но вообще это на ваш вкус.

----------


## Rokis

Я бы с вами не согласился, что беспроводные наушники лучше) посколько наушники в беспроводном режиме выступают в роли FM-приемника, а ресивер, соответственно, в роли FM-модулятора, поэтому может теряться сигнал иногда из-за ресивера если он работает не корректно)

----------


## Gamerr

Ну так купите хорошие беспроводные уши, где не теряется, и будет вам счастье. Знаю сам даже очень много людей, которые пользуются беспроводными безо всяких проблем.

----------


## Rokis

> Ну так купите хорошие беспроводные уши, где не теряется, и будет вам счастье. Знаю сам даже очень много людей, которые пользуются беспроводными безо всяких проблем.


Хорошо, какие на ваш взгляд будут хорошие беспроводные наушники ?

----------


## darvin

три недели назад объездил кучу магаизнов в поисках мониторок. в результате вот что выбрал SVEN HM 100 GT.

----------


## Rokis

> три недели назад объездил кучу магаизнов в поисках мониторок. в результате вот что выбрал SVEN HM 100 GT.


Если верить обзорам на них, то это одни из лучших моделей в их ценовой категории

----------


## seoman

Ну не сказал бы что лучшие, но вполне достойные. Шумоподавление хорошо работает на них.

----------


## Dentem

Хммм, даже не слышал ничего про эти наушники, пользуюсь наушниками попроще и мне тоже всегда слышно откуда идут враги!

----------


## dastin

Сейчас почти во всех мониторных наушниках которые идут к ПК и пишут что они игровые, отлично слышные все частоты в играх, в том же КС спокойно будут слышны шаги врагов если ситель в наушниках допустим SVEN HM 100 GT

----------


## Dentem

Да, согласен, этот SVEN достаточно классно смотрится, в таких можно конечно было бы и на улицу сходить)

----------


## dastin

для улицы я предпочитаю блютуз наушники, само удобно...что из разряда https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7fx0rPa9WU#t=10

----------


## Dentem

Да наушники действительно хорошие, притом делают их SVEN, а они то точно знают своё дело!

----------


## \LEO\

Давно хочу себе беспроводные уши...В обзоре сказали что звук на высоте и удобные, но всё ровно считаю что надо самому померить.

----------


## Dentem

Ну так в чём проблема, думаю, что эти SVEN вы сможете без труда найти и померить в магазине, контора же достаточно известная!

----------


## Mexex

> Ну так в чём проблема, думаю, что эти SVEN вы сможете без труда найти и померить в магазине, контора же достаточно известная!


Найти можно будет, но не везде же будет продаваться эта беспроводная моделька, тем более недавно вышла на рынок.

----------


## Dentem

Да, с этим согласен, что беспроводную модельку SVEN ещё придётся поискать!

----------


## Mexex

> Да, с этим согласен, что беспроводную модельку SVEN ещё придётся поискать!


Но я думаю в крупных магазинах, долго ждать не придется, 1-2 недели и везде должны быть.

----------


## darvin

Я не догоняю, ушам уже сколько времени, а в продаже нет. Что за бред?  Даже не ибэе нету

----------


## Garg

О какой именно модели идёт сейчас речь?
Мб это лимитед эдишен:D

----------


## Mexex

> Я не догоняю, ушам уже сколько времени, а в продаже нет. Что за бред?  Даже не ибэе нету


Вы о какой моде говорите, если о SVEN AP B770MV, то да они редки, но найти их даже у нас можно.

----------


## \LEO\

Есть они в продаже и цена вполне доступная, вот хотя бы на маркере глянте.
http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?hi...23053&clid=502

----------


## dastin

вот чуть что хороший обзорчик от производителя http://www.sven.fi/ru/press/news/detail.php?id=16752 доступно все разложены возможности наушников

----------


## Dentem

Довольно таки, притом наушники довольно такие неплохие, для домашнего компа я бы их приобрёл!

----------


## Nonu

> Ну по поводу звука , тут конечно у каждого свои требования, а по поводу удобства соглашусь , если даже звук на высоте, но носить не возможно, врятли будешь пользоваться.


Вот для этого, думаю, всегда надо не только на цену смотреть, но и померить, чтобы удобно было и качеством звучания доволен. А то так наобум однажды купил, сначало было нормально,а потом жать стали.

----------


## dastin

ну если долго сидеть в наушниках полюбому уши устаную и будет ощущение что сжимают голову, а так чуть что есть еще такой параметр в характеристиках который показывает как наушники будут давит ьна голову только его не везде пишут

----------


## Dentem

Ну так потому, что тогда из-за этого маленького пунктика у половины производителей могли очень сильно упасть продажи!

----------


## Mexex

*dastin*, у большинства производителей именно так, но поверьте мне, есть и такие наушники в которых можно просидеть и пол дня без какого либо дискомфорта.

----------


## Dentem

Есть такие, но такие как правило стоят немало и звук у них очень качественный, а от наушников до 2000 рублей чего-то очень впечатляющего глупо ждать!

----------


## Gamerr

Ждать неплохого звучания таки можно, не все вокруг с идеальным слухом же)

----------


## Dentem

Ну не знаю, я бы себе за 3000 рублей приобрёл бы какие-нибудь хорошие SVEN или Sennheiser!

----------


## Amazingstar

Нужно смотреть что для вас "заоблачная цена". В пределах 5 тысяч можно купить какие-нибудь наушники от Razer (чисто игровая техника).

----------


## Kavomatovlpilm

Хочу купить новые наушники на компьютер. Как вариант рассматривал наушники с 5.1 звуком. Кто какими пользуется и что может посоветовать.

----------

